# Donor egg cycle



## Chiswick chick (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi everyone.  I received my embryo last week I am few weeks into taking Progeffik and Evopad which are the Spanish equivalents of Evopad and Cyclogest pessaries.  Full of wind it's getting beyond a joke! Anyone else have these symptoms?? Feeling anxious and bewildered for test date which is 1st Sept anyone currently in similar position? Any advice, suggestions info sharing really appreciated just be nice to talk to someone as haven't told any family members or friends yet. Thanks all 😊 x


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hi chiswick chick, 

Saw your post, wishing you the best, not familiar with your drugs, but assume one is progesterone? I am actually on the injections for this, this cycle as had real bad problems with my last cycle, utrogestone pessaries. TMI coming up basically had the runs for 12 weeks. I was very, very lucky to be blessed with a beautiful son who is now just 2. He was a 4cell 2DT.

Not sure what you can do about the wind, are you constipated? as  my clinic recommends fybogel for that What about mint tea?!!  

I have just had x1 blast put back otd 2/9. Is this your first try? Have you any children? I haven't got vast knowledge, but feel free to ask any questions, or just if you need a chat!! Must dash can hear DH coming up the stairs and supposed to be asleep!!


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Ps haven't told anybody about DE x


----------



## India_2222 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi ladies

I have just had a BFP one week ago following DEIVF, my first cycle.....I am still taking the progesterone pessaries (ustrogen - same as you before Caan) and I have had pretty unpredictable bowels since I started taking them - lots of wind, sometimes constipated and sometimes a bit explosive!!!!

The clinic had warned me that this was all to be expected so I am just trying to live with it. I have not found anything which really makes it any better.

India


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

India, big congratulations, well done!!

Yes, they are known side effects, not pleasant. I found my De cycle a lot worse , compared to OE cycles, the dose is double!! :-(

I have a bowel condition which doesn't help!! So made it lots worse lost 5kg really quickly on last cycle!! Sorry CC you don't need to hear this. Hopefully, you will settle down soon!! The injections for me seem a lot better although still have daily rumblings down there!! ;-)

Actually, awake with a bit of stomach ache, so just trying to get some fliuids in me to see if that helps!! Hopefully, it's the embryo burrowing in!!

Caanx


----------



## Flutter74 (Sep 27, 2013)

Caan 

Really hope the embryo snuggling. i had wicked stomach pains four days after et. my first cycle resulted in a bfp. im now 9wks 5days. my last cyclogest tomorrow. cannot wait. there horrid. 

i really hope this cycle works for you! But the morning sickness worse than any meds. i really wasn't prepared for that!


----------



## Chiswick chick (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Caan 
Thank you for your comments, I have two older children and remarried few years ago so this will be my husbands first child. Excuse my slowness still working my way aroun this website, had to search for my own message just now to see if I had any replies lol!😀 
I guess it sounds like I am lucky could be a lot worse! Will try mint tea, thank you it's going to be a long 3 months 😉


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Quick one, need to take my son out he's got his wellies on at the door!! He certainly distracting me in my 2ww!!

At the top of your first message press add bookmark and notify. Notify will email you that you have a reply and you can click on and it brings you to to the site , be careful if your emails might get viewed as it brings up title of topic, the add bookmark will enable you to when you come on FF site click on my bookmarks and it will show up and you click on and it brings you to that topic!!  Hope you understand I am not very computer savvy!!

Also, if youread something u like you press add bookmark and you can go back to it, it gets addictive!! If you bookmark you don't have to post!!

Back later, welly boy calling. Cx


----------



## Chiswick chick (Dec 13, 2011)

Ah thanks Caan very useful tips much appreciated enjoy the rest of the bank holiday😊


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

CC was wondering how you are, hope you are keeping ok? Caanxc


----------



## Chiswick chick (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Caan
Thanks for your message nice to her from you😊 I am doing test on Monday to be honest I don't feel to positive I have had all the symptoms of a period this last week which have put me on a complete downer.  Fed up already of pessaries and patches, we are in middle of major renovation project so also busy at home so stressed about that and all the while I keep sayin to myself keep positive ... Other than that great 'deep breath' lol! Sorry x feels good to write this as haven't told anyone else as yet including my good girlfriends and I feel like I am going to burst an quite emotional but have to have my normal happy face for every one. I am extremely thankful of this website and especially your kind replies so huge thank you.  Not normally so highly strung!! 😊
Hoping for good news will share either way with you.  Off I pack some more boxes we are moving out temporarily so builders can speed up a bit.
Speak soon cc x


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hi quick one and will get back later, need to feed son breakfast!!

Hope you got good news today, my OTD is tomorrow. But, got a BFP on Friday afternoon!! Zilch in the morning. Hope it sticks. Not many symptoms compared to last time so very worried.

I will  be back later but will look out for news this am!!


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Mines looking very much like a chemical pregnancy!!
Hope u have good news?!! Cx


----------



## Chiswick chick (Dec 13, 2011)

Couldn't believe it when I woke at 3am and did test (up for an early shift at work, though barely slept) sorry I have to get familar with the icons and abbreviations!! Did you say you had good news?? Didn't get the chemical but doh?!  😊 sorry still trying to get hang of this 😉 I am excited and nervous to tell you it was Positive!!!! 😀😀😀 I keep looking at it 😅😅 x


----------

